# Diabetic mums group



## Twitchy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Following recent articles/letters in Balance mag & my own experiences when I had my son 2 yrs ago, I am thinking about setting up an informal group for diabetic mums & mums to be in my area.  

Whilst there are many good mother & baby groups around, diabetes presents it?s own very specific challenges that sometimes other mothers just can?t relate to, from often intensively medicalised pregnancies and birth experiences, to the added emotional burden of being a diabetic mother.  For example: how many ?normal? mothers (don't shoot - I hate that phrase too!!!) have to make a decision about whether it?s appropriate or not to inject in front of their toddler?  How do you explain to a small child why they can't share mummy's snack when she's hypo?  What kind of birth experience are you likely to have as a diabetic?

I think that an informal group where mums can get together to share experiences and encourage each other (over a cuppa of course!) could be really helpful! Diabetes UK are aware & supportive of the idea.

I live in the Charnwood area of the East Mids (near Leicester). Anyone interested??


----------

